# Quik substrate question



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey gang I'm just wondering if anyone can tell me if i can mix fluval stratum for plants and shrimp safely. thanks all. ... ... David


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes you can. That is what I use in my shrimp tank.


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Awesome, it just seems to me that plants grow real slow in the shrimp stratum alone. Thank you. ... ... David


----------

